# KHARTOUM | Mushaireb | Mixed-Use Community | U/C



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

*About Mushaireb​*
The heartbeat of Khartoum
Mushaireb is the epitome of Sudan’s growing optimism, aspirations and international standing, capturing the beat and rhythm of the ‘new’ Africa and offering even the most discerning resident a lifestyle and level of sophistication never before seen in Khartoum.

Whether you are a local, a Sudanese expat returning home, or setting up a new life from afar, Mushaireb is the future. Will you join the new beat? 

Stroll along the corniche, amble through the elegant gardens, tree lined boulevards and shady walkways. Pamper yourself with a relaxing spa treatment. Go for an invigorating workout at the fully-equipped gym. Or splash out in a different way at the numerous shops, restaurants and coffee shops.

Mushaireb is the place to be.

*About Sudan​*
A promising future.
Sudan, one of the largest countries in Africa, is divided by the Nuba mountain range with the vast Nubian Desert to the east of the Nile, the Libyan Desert to the west, and rain forests and swamps to the south. Running east to west, carving its way purposefully through the centre of the country, is the Nile, a glimmering vein of life that casts a magical spell to all those who catch eyes on it.

A rich cultural history is evident in the many historic buildings, forts and pyramids – over 100 at the last count which is more than Egypt and Ethiopia put together – scattered throughout the land, many of which are relatively untouched by the tourist trail.

The country is often referred to as the ‘bread basket of Africa’ due to its plentiful cultivable land. And there are other natural resources abundant in Sudan, notably its fine cotton production, sizeable reserves of oil as well as gold. All this and more make Sudan perhaps one of the best kept secrets the world over.

*Khartoum​*
A city of culture, trade and opportunity
Over the centuries, and mainly due to it being positioned where the White and Blue Niles meet, Khartoum has always been a place where people have come together, either to live or to trade. Today, Khartoum is a modern city which has developed into a thriving trade centre, yet it has managed to retain much of its cultural heritage. Its people have a big heart and display incredible hospitality. Indeed, the place has earned a reputation as one of the safest cities in Central Africa and a home to a new generation of successful, confident Sudanese.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

The renders














































Mushaireb's Project is located in Khartoum, next to Mc Nimer Bridge, with a breath taking Blue Nile view.










At Mushaireb, 67% of units enjoy the beauty of the Nile! Get acquainted with the luxuries modern living with a taste of Sudanese traditional architecture!





































:cheers::cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Mushaireb buildings floor plan



























































































:cheers::cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Mushaireb Project Video


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

The company who is behind Mushaireb project Qatari Diyar


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Construction Updates 

update Taken 2 october the project is progressing very well :banana::banana::banana:!!!!

External Facade - North Fountain










Arcade Area



















Al-Mirgab building construction on the 4th floor










Al Mirqab Building Block Works










4th Floor Upper Slab Side View










Al-Rayaan building near finished



















Al Rayyan Building - Hard Landscaping



















Al Rayyan Building - Apartment Entrance










Al Rayyan Building - Arcade Natural Stone










Mushaireb Overall Overview










Mushaireb's River Wall



















Storm network (Manhole) / works ongoing



















Al-mirgab and Al-wakra buildings


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

The first building which was handed over now




























Al-Riyaan Building

Arcade around G/F










G/F Corridor - Aluminium/paint works










Main Corridor / Entrance of Apartment










Apartment Finishes (on Going)










Al-Mirqab Tower

C05 5st floor vertical elements(Formwork erection)




























Al-Mirqab building!










Block works























































Update 17 November

Al-Riyaan building 

Appartment Main Corridor



















GF retail Area back entrance/work on going










Main Corridor / Entrance GF (on Going)










Arcade around G/F



















External façade (South)










External façade (North)










Al-Mirqab and Al-Wakra buildings 

Block works setting out on C05



















7st floor vertical elements


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al-Bidaa building(finished)

Main Entrance Upgrade in preparation of VIP Visit










Entrance










External façade – (South)


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Mushaireb project on going










Update 3 December

Al-mirqab and al-wakra buildings 

Access to C08 Main Entrance /Paved road










Full extend of asphalted Road from C08 down to C03










Asphalted Road with Curbstones










Backfill & Compaction for Corniche road










Block works setting out on C05










C05 – 9th floor vertical elements


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al-rayyan building near finishing

Hard/Soft Landscaping










Hard/Soft Landscaping/ Fountain










Public Toilet










Apartment Kitchen










Apartment Interior Finishes










Main Corridor / Entrance of Apartment



















GF retail Area back entrance/work on going



















Arcade around G/F










Arcade / Access Road to Main Entrance










External façade (South)/Landscape


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

*Crown witness the opening of sales center "Musheireb" in Khartoum​*

The Qatari Diar, a leading global provider of real estate development and sustainable development, delivery of the first tower of 8 residential towers within its upscale mixed-use "project Musheireb," which is located in the heart of the city of Khartoum.


This has been the announcement of the completion of the first phase of the project during the inauguration ceremony of the project and the sales center, which was attended by His Highness Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani, Crown Prince of Qatar, Secretary. And synchronization of the ceremony to inaugurate the sales center with the visit of His Highness the Crown Prince inspection of the project as possible to his stand at the latest stages of the project and the various facilities. 
Engineer Mohammed bin Ali Hedfa, Chief Executive Officer of Qatari Diar said: "Qatari Diar is committed to providing development projects sustainable in the Republic of Sudan .. We are keen to support the efforts of the development of infrastructure in Sudan and developing real estate market in which all sectors of residential, commercial and tourist ones. We look forward to continuing to work in our project with our continuous current to provide new investment opportunities in all parts of the country. "


It has been delivery of the first residential tower in the project Musheireb real estate investors in late 2011, and was named the "heresies" which included 49 and housing units. The population is able innovations to benefit from a number of amenities designed to ensure the living environment comfortable and safe, including the parking lots of underground systems and integrated security, and is expected to be completed by the redevelopment of the Corniche area adjacent to the building, "innovation" at the end of this month, while the work is three residential towers on the development of additional and the rest of the Corniche, a later stage.


On this occasion, Mr. Hamad Al Marri, Director, Office of Project Management at Qatari Diar in Africa, commented: "The opening of the first tower in the project" Musheireb "a significant step in and put on the map of projects in the region, and we welcome wholeheartedly the first residents of this project, and who chose to live in, where will enjoy the luxury lifestyle living environment in a unique convergence of contemporary architecture and design with the welfare of the Muslim modern age. "


Will include the project "Musheireb" on the large green area and landscaped walkways overlooking the Nile Corniche, also contributes to site "Musheireb" distinguished by making it a landmark destination for business, tourism and living high-end, which is characterized by close proximity to business district, and is about 20 minutes from Khartoum International Airport, and mixes the project of Islamic architecture with contemporary life within sight of civilization is safe, and a hotel 5-star and 8 residential towers and other commercial and commercial street in addition to investment opportunities that the future for the development of commercial and residential towers, this will be within the framework of this project is the redevelopment complete the Nile Cornish magical into a recreational area family .


It should be noted that the draft Musheireb real estate is held on an area of ​​206 thousand square meters at the confluence of Niles, blue and white, and provides a total 483 residential units and about 6 thousand square meters for shops, and is expected to receive about 20 thousand Qatna and visitors once completed in full.


Integrates project Musheireb, developed by Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment, the highest standards of quality and international design, designed the general plan of the project very carefully to provide the maximum of appearances on the Nile Corniche, and public spaces are open and green, and the lanes safe and convenient for pedestrians throughout the commercial areas and areas housing on the site, has been paid special attention to ensure that the project Musheireb complement other real estate projects in the region and support the future growth of the hose.


It is worth mentioning that Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Company Wholly owned by the Qatar Investment Authority, was established in December 2005 with the aim of supporting the national economy and form a pillar of a real economic recovery taking place in the State of Qatar and the Qatari Diar in this context, the implementation of more than thirty-five (35) projects a pioneer in more than twenty (20) countries around the world, The company is also implementing projects, real estate development, bearing in mind the preservation of cultural heritage and civilization, for the areas in which it operates, and the distinctive way of life, and realize the benefits of economic and social development.


The vision of Qatari Diar to be a real estate company first in the world by acting on its obligations to society and the built environment, company is also working at the same time to achieve its mission Almtl_khash in the establishment of real estate projects in commercial and residential on a global level in various countries around the world and that will improve and enrich lifestyle, is also working on consolidating its position as a real estate investment that apply international quality standards, with the harness all their energies and capabilities to achieve sustainable development. And, above all, the Qatari Diar Real Estate Developers provide local and foreigners alike opportunities for investment in many of the projects belonging to them in various parts of the world.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Sudan project first phase completed​
The first phase of a $400 million multi use development project in the heart of downtown Khartoum in Sudan, was completed in December 2011.
Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Company said that the completion of the first phase of the project which consists of eight high end residential towers comes as it launches its first sales centre for the development.
‘Qatari Diar is committed to providing sustainable real estate projects in Sudan. We are keen to support infrastructure development efforts in the country through various investments in residential, business and tourism sectors,’ said Mohamed bin Ali Al-Hadfa, group chief executive officer of Qatari Diar.
‘We look forward to continuing work on our current project while pursuing new investment opportunities throughout the country,’ he added.


The first residential tower in Mushaireb, named Al Bidaa building, consists of 49 units.The redevelopment of the corniche area next to Al Bidaa building is expected to be completed by the end of the year, Qatari Diar added in a statement.
‘The opening of our first tower marks an important step in putting Mushaireb on the map of remarkable projects in the area,’ said Hamad Al Marri, project management office director Africa for Qatari Diar.


Mushaireb includes a five star hotel, eight residential towers and a dedicated retail boulevard, in addition to future investment opportunities to develop commercial and residential towers.
Mushaireb stretches over 206,000 square meters at the convergence of the Blue and White Nile rivers.
A total of 483 residential units and around 6,000 square meters of retail space will be available at the development, which expects to welcome around 20,000 residents and visitors upon completion.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

This is the most active mega project in Khartoum and Sudan


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Completion date 2016


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice project with a lot of green area.:cheers::cheers::banana:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Lion007 said:


> Nice project with a lot of green area.:cheers::cheers::banana:


Thanks Lion007 glad that you liked greetings from Sudan to Slovenia  :cheers::cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^I watched video, and I saw that will be the most modern buildings it they will be high too. Congratulations on this project. :cheers::cheers:

BTW: You can write some post in thread Tobačna, Brdo, Sugar factory and Hotel Plaza BTC. Welcome in Slovenian thread.:cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Lion007 said:


> ^^I watched video, and I saw that will be the most modern buildings it they will be high too. Congratulations on this project. :cheers::cheers:
> 
> BTW: You can write some post in thread Tobačna, Brdo, Sugar factory and Hotel Plaza BTC. Welcome in Slovenian thread.:cheers:


Thanks glad you liked it


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

*Qatari Diar hands over the first building in the highly-anticipated Khartoum development​*

5 October 2011 (Khartoum, SUDAN)- QATARI DIAR Real Estate Investment Company, an international leader in sustainable development, has delivered the first of eight high-end residential towers in its prestigious Mushaireb mixed-use community development, located in the heart of downtown Khartoum. The delivery of the Al Bidaa building sets a new benchmark for the property market in Khartoum, with the Mushaireb project promising to be one of the city's most distinguished developments.

"The opening of our first building marks an important step in bringing the Mushaireb project to life. We extend a heartfelt welcome to our first residents as they make their home in Mushaireb, where they will enjoy a sophisticated urban lifestyle in a unique living environment that joins the best of contemporary and Islamic architecture and design with all the luxuries of the modern age," commented Mr. Hamad Al Marri, Project Management Office Director-Africa for QATARI DIAR.

"We are very much looking forward to living by the Nile and enjoying this beautiful flat finished to Qatari Diar's standards," said a member of one of the first families to receive keys to their new Mushaireb residence.


"I decided to purchase a home in Mushaireb because of its location and the promising future of the area," said another new resident.
The first residential tower in the Mushaireb development, named Al Bidaa building, was delivered to investors in August 2011 and includes 49 units. Residents of Al Bidaa have begun moving in to their new homes, where they have access to a range of amenities designed to ensure a comfortable and secure living environment, including private underground parking and fully-integrated safety systems. The redevelopment of the corniche adjacent to Al Bidaa building is expected to be completed in Decemberof this year, as construction on three additional residential towers and the rest of the development's extensive corniche is well underway.


The Mushaireb project includes ample landscaped green spaces and waterfront boardwalks on the banks of the Nile. Its proximity to the business district and Khartoum International Airport makes Mushaireb a highly sought-after destination for business, tourism and high-end living. Mushaireb mixes contemporary and Islamic architecture within a secured urban landscape, and will include a 5-star hotel, 8 residential towers and a dedicated retail boulevard, in addition to future investment opportunities to develop commercial and residential towers. As part of the project, the majestic waterfront corniche area along the Nile will be redeveloped into a family-friendly entertainment area.
The Mushaireb development stretches over 206,000 sqm at the convergence of the Blue and White Nile rivers. A total of 483 residential units and around 6,000 sqm of retail space will be available at the development, which expects to welcome around 20,000 residents and visitors upon completion.

Devised by the master developer QATARI DIAR Real Estate Investment Company, Mushaireb incorporates the highest international standards of quality and design. The masterplan has been carefully designed to maximize waterfront views and access, provide open and green public spaces, and allow pedestrians safe and comfortable walking routes throughout the retail and residential areas on site. Special care has been taken to ensure that the Mushaireb project will serve as a complement to other developments in the area, and will support the future growth of Khartoum. 

"Having opened our first building in the Mushaireb project, QATARI DIAR has reaffirmed our commitment to creating sustainable real estate developments for the people of Sudan that also improve local infrastructure, as well as residential, business and tourism opportunities. Through this project, we aim to boost the country's long-term economic growth and development, and we look forward to continuing work on our current project while pursuing new opportunities throughout the country," concluded Hamad Al Marri.

-- Ends --
About QATARI DIAR Real Estate Investment Company: 
Wholly owned by the Qatar Investment Authority, QATARI DIAR Real Estate Investment Company was established in December 2005 to support Qatar's growing economy and to co-ordinate the country's real estate development priorities. QATARI DIAR is currently involved in more than 35 signature projects in more than 20 countries around the world.

QATARI DIAR is becoming established as one of the world's most trusted and respected real estate companies because of its commitment to quality, local community, partnership and hallmark sustainability.

QATARI DIAR's hallmark vision of sustainable development places community and local traditions at the forefront. The Company aims to create and manage property investments and developments which not only comply with the best international standards, but which also strongly reflect local culture and values. As a result, QATARI DIAR's projects deliver a distinctive and sustainable social, economic and environmental benefit to the community. In addition, QATARI DIAR often enables local and international developers and investors to partner in its projects, and to work together in exploring other opportunities, both locally and internationally. www.qataridiar.com


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Project Master Plan


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

The area of the project is 206,000 square meters


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Infrastructure: Full extend of asphalted Road From Al Rayyan Building to Al Bidaa Building










Al Bidaa Building and Al Rayyan Building Infrastructure Back fill & Compaction for Corniche road 










Infrastructure Asphalted Road with Curbstones


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Situated at the convergence of the Blue and White Nile rivers in Khartoum, Sudan, the Mushaireb development combines contemporary and Islamic architecture within a secure urban landscape!


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Groningen NL said:


> Nice :cheers:


:banana::cheers:


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Amazing project my brother


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

SumerianKing said:


> Amazing project my brother


Thanks Shukran


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^welcome  :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

إحجز شقة ألأحلام في الخرطوم ... الأن في قطر. تفضلوا بزيارتنا في مركز مبيعات شركة الديار القطرية


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everyone i wanted to ask is this thread in its appropriate section ?


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

New updates taken by sudanese forumer Assudani




Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>


the interiors 



Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>





Assudani said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great project!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^:cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally updates 

Project Construction Progress










Retail Construction Progress 1










Retail Construction Progress 2










Retail Construction Progress 3










Retail Construction Progress










Tower Construction Progress 1










Tower Construction Progress 2










Tower Construction Progress 3










Tower Construction Progress 4










Tower Construction Progress 5










Tower Construction Progress 6










Tower Construction Progress 7










Tower Construction Progress 8










Tower Construction Progress 9










Tower Construction Progress 10










Tower Construction Progress 11










Tower Construction Progress 12










my hands hno: but worth it :banana::banana:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al bidaa building




























:cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al-Rayyan Tower (C8) Construction Progress 2










Al-Rayyan Tower (C8) Construction Progress 1










Al-Rayyan Tower (C8) Construction Progress










Project Nile View


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Cant wait for it to turn like this :banana:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al Bidaa Tower (C3) Construction Progress


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al bidaa building interior


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

So 2 buildings are completed which are Al rayyan and al Bidaa and 2 U/C


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Only 3.279 views


----------



## VCTech09 (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks nice, has it been completed yet?


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

VCTech09 said:


> Looks nice, has it been completed yet?


Hi , no its too big to be completed in such quick time as it includes towers that reaches 23 F and 5 star hotel and a lot of buildings hopefully the project will end in 2016 if they are going on schedule  you can see the render how many building is in there :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice development indeed. Good to see some countries in Africa are developing to first world countries, wich will take some 25 years, but still


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^welcome  maybe not that long I wll say 10 or 15 years maximum for Sudan true we are now going through a bad phase after the independence of the south and taking sudans biggest resource (oil) but currently they are doing resurchs and meetings on how to get over that month ago Africas biggest gold refinery opened in Sudan with 270 tons annualy


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks like a project for the rich, but a nice one at least. Lots of beautifully designed greenery, apparently some commercial ground floor area and good looking architecture (for my personal taste)


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^of course you're right these resdential are mostly for rich wealthy people the avereg sudanese cannot afford this unfortunately but the project do give thousends of jobs to those averege


----------



## tallglassy (Aug 31, 2011)

Great development!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^:cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Al Bidaa and Al Rayyan towers offer almost 200 parking spaces and 98 apartments. Book your apartment to be part of this exclusive community. "Limited number of apartments available"


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

nice project , Khartoum looks nice


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Yaghuth said:


> nice project , Khartoum looks nice


Thanks Yaghuth :cheers::cheers: Ajal t3al gathi ma3na asboo3 :lol:


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

atsharaf )


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Yaghuth said:


> atsharaf )


3la al 3in wa alras nwart al sudan  biladik al thani :cheers:


----------



## Bayar (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow super project of Sudan :banana:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Bayar said:


> Wow super project of Sudan :banana:


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Whoa, I had no idea Sudan had something like this. I think I might be very uninformed about the place and Africa in general(((( 
This is a great project. IS everything going ahead as planned?


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

ProdayuSlona said:


> Whoa, I had no idea Sudan had something like this. I think I might be very uninformed about the place and Africa in general((((
> This is a great project. IS everything going ahead as planned?


Your not the first and you will not be the last a lot of peoples once they hear "Sudan" they immedietly imagine Darfur and the extream poverty wrong stereotypes , me as a Sudanese have to correct misinformation  visit this link and youll know more....:cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398255&page=352


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

And the project have got been hold due to some issues and now its back on track


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Meet our sales team at Mushaireb's sales center, Ammar and Ayman. Visit our website to book your appointment and experience the heartbeat of Khartoum


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

*Update 21 October 2012*


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys like Mushaireb Khartoum FB page please


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Update 10 November via Instagram










Looking good :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice updates....keep it coming...!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks will do


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Google Earth view 



Samanii said:


> Construction has started with the bridge !!
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> ...


scroll down a bit and youll see it


----------



## salam Khartoum (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks very much for the pictures. Mashallah the building looks fabulous. Would you know how much a three bedroom apartment would cost in sudanese pounds if not then american dollars? Thanks very much.


----------

